# Invertir en plata desde 0



## FoSz2 (21 Feb 2011)

Pues eso es lo que estoy haciendo, intentando adquirir conocimientos para invertir en *PLATA* poco a poco sin meter demasiado la pata (oh!, soy poeta). He visto que hay más foreros como yo, así que les propongo que posteen artículos que les resulten especialmente interesantes para los novatos.

Yo he descubierto recientemente un filón de información en la wikipedia en inglés que estoy traduciendo (le he pillado el gustillo a esto de traducir). Problema nº1: wikipedia no es de fiar; pero no es del todo un mal comienzo.

Empiezo por aquí:
Silver as an investment - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

TRADUCCIÓN:

La plata, como otros metales preciosos, puede ser usada como una inversión. Durante más de miles de años, la plata ha sido entendida como una forma forma de dinero y de acumulación de valor. De todas formas, desde el final del patrón plata, la plata ha perdido su papel de medio de intercambio legal en los Estados Unidos. En 2009, la demanda principal fue resultado de aplicaciones industriales (40%), joyería, monedas bullion y productos de trading.

CONTENIDO
1.- Precio de la plata
2.- Factores que influyen en el precio.
2.1.- Grandes inversores y traders.
2.2.- Demanda industrial, comercial y de consumo.
2.3.- Refugio de tensiones financieras.
3.- Vehículos de inversión.
3.1.- Barras.
3.2.- Monedas y medallas.
3.3.- Productos de trading.
3.4.- Certificados.
3.5.- Cuentas.
3.6.- Derivados, CFDs y apuestas spread.
3.7.- Compañías mineras.
4.- Fiscalidad.


*1.- PRECIO DE LA PLATA*
Como la mayoría de las mercancías, el precio de la plata se guía por la especulación y la ley de la oferta y la demanda. Comparada con el del oro, el precio de la plata es bastante más volátil. Esto es debido a una liquidez de mercado menor y a fluctuaciones de la demanda entre los usos industrial y como almacenamiento de valor. En ocasiones esto puede causar un amplio margen de fluctuaciones en el mercado, creando volatilidad.

Es frecuente que la plata siga al precio del oro debido a las demandas como almacenadora de valor, aunque la tasa puede variar. El ratio oro/plata es analizada con frecuencia por los traders, inversores y compradores. En 1792, la proporción oro/plata fue fijado por ley en los Estados Unidos a 1:15, lo que significa que una onza troy de oro podría comprar 15 onzas troy de plata; un ratio de 1:15.5 fue promulgado en Francia en 1803. Aún así, la media simple del ratio oro/plata en el siglo XX, fue de 1:47. Cuanto más bajo sea el ratio/número, más cara es la plata comparada con el oro. A la inversa, cuanto más alto sea ela rátio/número, más barata será la plata comparada con el oro.

Año - Precio de la plata (media simple anual) US$/onz - Precio del oro (media simple anual) US$/onz - ratio oro/plata.

Desde septiembre de 2005 en adelante, el precio de la plata ha ido creciendo con bastante rapidez, estando inicialmente alrededor de los 7$ la onza troy pero llegando a los 14$ por onza por primera vez a finales de abril de 2006. La media simple mensual del precio de la plata fue 12.61$ por onza troy en abril de 2006 y el precio del spot estuvo alrededor de los 15.78$ por onza troy el 6 de noviembre de 2007. Hacia marzo de 2008, se mantuvo entorno a los 20$ la onza troy. A pesar de lo cual, el precio de la plata se desplomó un 58% en octubre de 2008, así como los de otros metales y commodities, debido al efecto de la contracción crediticia.

*2.- FACTORES QUE INFLUYEN EN EL PRECIO*

*2.1.- Grandes inversores y traders.*
El mercado de la plata es mucho más pequeño en valor que el del oro. El mercado de bullion de plata de Londres mueve 18 veces menos dinero que el del oro. Con una demanda física estimada de tan sólo unos 15.2 miles de millones por año, se hace asequible a un gran inversor o trader influir en el precio de la plata tanto positivamente como negativamente. Por ejemplo:

Desde 1973, los Hermanos Hunt empezaron a “esquinar el mercado” de plata (“cornering the market”. Acaparar las existencias de un activo para hacer subir su precio), ayudando a provocar un pico en 1980 de 49.45$ por onza troy y una reducción del ratio oro/plata hasta 1:17.0 (el oro también hizo un pico en 1980 hasta los 850$ la onza troy). En los últimos nueve meses de 1979, se estimó que los hermanos acumulaban más de 100 millones de onzas troy de plata y multitud de grandes contratos de futuros de plata. No obstante, una combinación de modificaciones en las reglas de mercado en el New York Mercantile Exchange (NYMEX) y la intervención de la Reserva Federal puso fin al juego.

En 1997, Warren Buffett adquirió 130 millones de onzas troy (4,000 toneladas métricas) de plata a unos 4.50$ la onza troy aproximadamente (valor total de 585 millones de dólares). El 6 de mayo de 2006, Buffett anunció a sus accionistas que su compañía ya no tenía nada de plata.

En abril de 2006, iShares lanzó un fondo de mercadeo e intercambio de plata, llamado “iShares Silver Trust (NYSE: SLV), el cual, en noviembre de 2010 acumulaba 344 millones de onzas troy de plata como reservas.

En abril de 2007, el informe del Commitments of Traders (Comités de mercadeo) reveló que cuatro o menos de cuatro traders acumulaban el 90% de todos los contratos de futuros en corto de la plata por un total de 245 millones de onzas troy, lo que equivale a 140 días de producción. Según Ted Butler, uno de esos bancos con grandes cortos de plata, JPMorgan Chase, es además el custodio del ETF de plata, SLV. algunos análisis sobre la plata han señalado a un potencial conflicto de intereses, a medida que un escrutinio minucioso de los documentos del Comex revela que las acciones ETF podrían ser usadas para “cubrir” las entregas de metal físico de Comex. Esto permite a los analistas especular que algunos almacenes de plata han multiplicado las reclamaciones sobre ellos. El 25 de septiembre de 2008, la CFTC (Commodity Futures Trading Commission; Comisión de mercadeo de futuros de commodity) transigió e investigó el mercado de la plata después de las protestas recurrentes de juego sucio. El 1 de septiembre de 2010, Bloomberg informó que JPMorgan Chase cerrará su Propiestary Trading Desk.

*2.2.- Demanda industrial, comercial y de consumo.*
El uso tradicional de la plata en desarrollos de fotografía se ha estado hundiendo desde 2000 debido al crecimiento de la fotografía digital. De todas formas, la plata se usa también en aplicaciones eléctricas (la plata es el mejor conductor conocido de la electricidad), fotovoltaicas (es uno de los mayores reflectores de la luz), ropa y usos médicos (la plata tiene propiedades antibacterianas). Otras nuevas aplicaciones para l plata incluyen etiquetas RFID, conservación de la madera, purificación del agua e higiene alimenticia. El Instituto de la Plata (Silver Institute) ha visto un apreciable incremento en los mercados de productos biocidas basados en plata, según sus explicaciones:


> _Actualmente estamos viendo un incremento de las aplicaciones para los biocidas basados en plata en todas los sectores: industrial, comercial y de consumo. Nuevos productos se están lanzando casi a diario. Las compañías del sector están incorporando productos basados en plata en sus lineas actuales: ropa, frigoríficos, teléfonos móviles, computadoras, lavadoras, limpiadores de vacío, teclados, encimeras, manillas de muebles y más. La tendencia más novedosa es el uso de partículas de nano-plata para depositar iones de plata._



La expansión de las clases medias en las economías emergentes aspirando al estilo de vida occidental y sus productos puede contribuir a un incremento a largo plazo de su uso industrial y de joyería.

*2.3.- Refugio contra tensiones financieras.*
La plata, como todos los metales preciosos, podría ser usado como refugio financiero contra la inflación, deflación o devaluaciones monetarias. Como explicó Joe Foster, gestor del portfolio del Fondo de Oro intenacional Van Eck con sede en Nueva York, en septiembre de 2010:


> _Las monedas fiducidarias de los países más importantes, incluyendo las nuestras, están bajo una fuerte presión debido al déficit enorme de los gobiernos. Cuanto más dinero se bombea en esas economías -básicamente, la impresión de dinero-, de menor valor se hacen sus monedas._



​
*3.- VEHÍCULOS DE INVERSIÓN.*

*3.1.- Barras.*
Una forma tradicional de invertir en plata comprando las actuales barras bullion. En algunos países, como Suiza o Liechtenstein, las barras bullion se pueden comprar o vender al contado en los bancos principales.

La plata física, como las barras o las monedas, pueden ser almacenadas en una caja fuerte doméstica, en una caja de seguridad de un banco o almacenarla de forma distribuida (también conocido como no-fungible) o no localizada (fungible o pooled) con un banco o un distribuidor. La plata se negocia en el mercado spot con el código “XAG”. Cuando se comercia con dólares norteamericanos, el código es “XAUGUSD”.

Variación de los tamaños de las barras de plata:

[*]Barras de 1000 onzas troy: Estas barras pesan unas 68 libras avoirdupois (31 Kg) y puede variar tanto su peso en un 10% aproximadamente como su ley desde 900 onzas hasta alrededor de las 1100 onzas (28-34 Kg). Éstas son barras COMEX y LBMA good delivery.
[*]Barras de 100 onzas troy: Estas barras pesan 6.8 libras (3.11 Kg) y son de las más populares entre los inversores retail. Dos marcas populares son Engelhard y Johnson Matthey. Estas marcas cuestan un poco más, por lo general de 40 céntimos a 2.00 dolares por onza troy por encima del precio del spot, pero este precio puede variar según las condiciones del mercado.
[*]Barras retail de pesos raros: Estas barras cuestan menos y generalmente tienen un spread más amplio debido al trabajo extra que lleva calcular su valor y el riesgo extra que supone la falta del nombre de una buena marca.
[*]Barras de 1 kilogramo (32.15 onzas troy).
[*]Barras de 10 onzas troy y barras de 1 onza troy (311 y 31.1 gramos).

*3.2.- Monedas y medallas.*
Comprar monedas de plata es otra forma de popular de tener plata física. Un ejemplo es la canadiense Hoja de Arce de plata (Maple Leaf) de un 99.99% de pureza. Las monedas pueden ser acuñadas como plata fina o plata junk, ésta última se refiere a viejas monedas de plata con un porcentaje de plata menor. Las monedas norteamericanas de 1964 y anteriores (medio dólar, dimes y cuarto de dólar) son de 25 gramos por dólar de valor facial y 90% de plata (22.50 gramos de plata por dólar). Los medio-dólares de Kennedy, de entre 1965 y 1970 y una mitad del Bicentenario de 1975-1976 acuñados y certificados en San Francisco, están bañados en una aleación de plata y contienen justo un poco menos de la mitad de la cantidad de plata que contenían las emisiones anteriores a 1965.

Las monedas de plata junk también se pueden encontrar como monedas de plata esterlina, que fue acuñada oficialmente hasta 1919 en el Reino Unido y Canadá y hasta 1945 en Australia. Estas monedas contienen un 92.5% de plata y están en forma de (en orden decreciente de peso) Coronas, medias coronas, florines, chelines, sixpeniques y tripeniques. La pequeña tripenique pesa 1.41 gramos y la corona 28.27 gramos (1.54 gramos más pesada que la moneda de 1$ Norteamericano). Canadá produjo monedas de plata con un 80% de contenido en plata desde 1920 hasta 1967.

Otros entusiastas del dinero no fiducidario usan medallas 0.999 de plata fina como almacenamiento de valor. A medio camino entre las barras y las monedas, las medallas de plata son producidas por un gran panoplia de acuñaciones, por lo general contienen una onza troy de plata con una forma de moneda, pero no tienen validez legal de intercambio. Las medallas pueden ser encargadas con impresión de diseño personalizados en las caras o con agrupaciones temáticas (assorted batches).

*3.3.- Productos de trading.*
Los productos de trading con la plata como subyacente representan una forma rápida y fácil para los inversores de ganar exposición al precio de la plata, sin la inconveniencia de almacenar barras físicamente. Los ETP de la plata incluyen:

iShares Silver Trust (NYSE: SLV), lanzado por iShares, es el ETF más grande del mercado con más de 340 millones de onzas troy de plata almacenadas.
ETFS Physical Silver (LSE: PHAG) y ETFS Silver Trust (NYSE: SIVR) lanzados por ETF Securities.
Sprott Physical Silver Trust (NYSE: PSLV, TSX: PHS.U) es un fondo privado (closed-end) creado por Sprott Asset Management. La oferta pública inicial se completó el 3 de noviembre de 2010.

*3.3.- Certificados.*
Un certificado de posesión de plata puede ser utilizado por los inversores en lugar del almacenaje los buillones de plata físicos. Los certificados de plata permiten a los inversores comprar y vender la seguridad sin las dificultades asociadas con la transferencia de plata física real. El Perth Mint Certificate Program, PMCP (Programa de Certificación de Acuñaciones de Perth) es el único programa certificador de plata garantizado por el gobierno en el mundo.

Los dólares Norteamericanos han sido emitidos como certificados de plata en el pasado, cada uno representaba un dólar de plata pagable al acreedor si lo demanda. Los billetes fueron emitidos con denominaciones de 10$, 5$ y 1$ y ya no pueden ser cambiados por plata.

*3.4.- Cuentas.*
La mayoría de los bancos suizos ofrecen cuentas de plata en donde la plata puede ser comprada o vendida instantáneamente tal y como se hace con cualquier moneda extranjera. A diferencia de la plata física, el usuario no posee el metal de verdad sino el derecho a reclamar al banco una cierta cantidad de metal. Los proveedores de moneda digital de oro, tales como GoldMoney e intercambios de bulliones en internet, ofrecen plata como alternativa al oro.

*3.5.- Derivados, CFDs y apuestas spread.*
Los derivados, como los futuros de la plata y las opciones, actualmente se comercializan en varios mercados de todo el mundo. En los Estados Unidos, los futuros de la plata son comercializados primariamente en COMEX (Commodity Exchange), que es filial del NYME, New York Mercantile Exchange (Mercado de Mercancías de Nueva York). En noviembre de 2006, el NCDEX, National Commodity and Derivatives Exchange, en La India introdujo futuros de plata de 5 Kg.

Firmas tales como Cantor Index, CMC Markets, IG Index y City Index, todas del Reino Unido, comercializan contratos por diferencias (CFD) o apuestas spread sobre el precio de l plata.

*3.6.- Compañías mineras.*
Aquí no se maneja nada de plata, sino acciones en compañías mineras de extracción de plata. Las compañías raramente extraen plata por sí solas, ya que por lo general la plata se encuentra en yacimientos de otros metales, o cerca de ellos, tales como el cobre, zinc, plomo o aluminio. Por lo tanto, estas acciones son también inversiones con base en metales más que inversión en plata únicamente. Como sucede con todas las acciones de mineras, hay muchos otros factores a tener en cuenta cuando se evalúa el precio de una acción, además del precio de la mercancía. El lugar de seleccionar compañías individuales personalmente, algunos inversores prefieren repartir su riesgo mediante fondos de inversión basados en metales preciosos.


*4.- FISCALIDAD.*
En muchos regímenes impositivos, la plata no tiene la categoría que por lo general tiene que afrontar el oro. Por ejemplo, en la Unión Europea el comercio con bulliones y monedas de oro está exenta del pago del IVA, pero no sucede lo mismo con la plata. Esto hace que las inversiones en bulliones o monedas de plata sean menos atractivas para el inversor privado debido al coste extra que representa el pago irrecuperable del IVA (que representa un 20% en el Reino Unido y un 19% para las barras y 7% para los productos de bulliones con valor facial, es decir, US Silver Eagle y Maple Leaf, en Alemania).
Otros impuestos, tales como el impuestos a las ganancias de capital, se aplican a los individuos dependiendo del país de residencia y de si el activo se ha vendido con una revalorización.


----------



## Fueradebolsa (21 Feb 2011)

Algunos comentarios técnicos sobre la evolución de la plata:

Fuera de Bolsa: Plata


----------



## jmoraf (21 Feb 2011)

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...ar-monedas-plata-en-bde-hilo-oficial-2-a.html


de nada


----------



## Yosako_borrado (21 Feb 2011)

LOL! Cada moneda de 12€ ya son 13€ en plata.


----------



## perlenbacher_borrado (21 Feb 2011)

FoSz2 dijo:


> No te entiendo, ya sé que en ese hilo hay mucha info y de la buena. Lo estoy leyendo y lo sigo (nunca hubiese comprado karlillos si no fuese por ese hilo). Pero hay mucha morralla y discusiones. Además, no toda esa info es para principiantes.



Sólo tienes que pedir esas monedas en el BdE o en cualquier sucursal bancaria (lo normal es que no tengan), y "comprarlas" por 12 €. Es la manera más fácil que pueda haber de comprar plata, y la más segura ya que no pierdes la inversión inicial salvo la inflación.


----------



## Yosako_borrado (22 Feb 2011)

Si compras plata, hazlo en monedas de 12€ oficiales. Así no arriesgas más que el uso de suela de tus zapatos.


----------



## maragold (4 Mar 2011)

Buenas tardes.

Para empezar, no sé si habré pecado de pardillo por comenzar a invertir (o mejor dicho, proteger) parte de mis ahorros en plata, en la semana de máximos históricos. 
El caso es que voy a comentar mis compras para ver qué os parecen. Admito (y agradeceré) collejas constructivas.

10 "filarmónicas" 2011 a 27€ la onza.
10 "maples" 2011 a 27€ la onza.
10 "lobos" 2011 a 27€ la onza.
10 "eagles" 2011 a 28€ la onza.
10 "yuanes" 2011 a 32€ la onza.
Varias "kokaburras" de los años 90 a 30€ la onza.
2 cincuentines (5 onzas) de principios de los 90 a 120€ el cincuentín (24€ la onza).

Poco menos de 2.000 Euros en plata pero variado. 

Ahora a ver si puedo pasarme por el BDE a pillar "karlillos" o alguno del hilo BID-ASK se baja de la burra un poco... je,je...

Por dónde me recomendáis seguir???... cargar más "bullion" (de algún país en especial)???...perseguir "karlillos" por los BDE allende los mares???... esperar a que la plata baje (si es que baja ienso para cargar más???

:ouch:

Un saludo y feliz finde!!!


----------



## gamusino30 (4 Mar 2011)

Por lo que se refiere a los underselling masters, hasta el criterio burgués comprende que "la concurrencia se basa en el trabajo no retribuido de los oficiales" (the unpaid labour of the men).48 Y el fult priced baher (56) denuncia a sus competidores ante la Comisión investigadora como ladrones de trabajo ajeno y adulteradores. "Sólo engañando al público y arrancando a sus oficiales 18 horas de trabajo por un salario de 12 horas consiguen salir adelante."49
La adulteración del pan y la formación de una clase de panaderos que vende su mercancía por debajo de su precio íntegro son fenómenos que comienzan a desarrollarse en Inglaterra desde comienzos del siglo XVIII, al perder esta industria su carácter gremial y aparecer detrás del maestro panadero nominal el capitalista, en figura de harinero o de intermediario de la harina.50 Con ello se echaban las bases para la producción capitalista, para la prolongación desmedida de la jornada de trabajo y para el trabajo nocturno, aunque éste no se aclimatase seriamente en el mismo Londres hasta 1824.51
Por todo lo expuesto, no nos sorprenderá que el informe de la Comisión investigadora clasifique a los oficiales panaderos entre los obreros de vida corta, pues, después de escapar con vida de las enfermedades infantiles que diezman todos los sectores de la clase trabajadora, rara vez llegan a los 42 años. Y a pesar de ello, la industria panadera tiene siempre exceso de brazos en demanda de trabajo. En Londres, las fuentes de suministro de estas "fuerzas de trabajo" son: Escocia, los distritos agrícolas del oeste de Inglaterra, y Alemania.


----------



## hinka (7 Mar 2011)

Como no todo es plata fisica.....
Alguna información desde de 0 de como comprar plata por medio de ETF, mineras, fondos...


----------



## El Secretario (7 Mar 2011)

jmoraf dijo:


> http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...ar-monedas-plata-en-bde-hilo-oficial-2-a.html
> 
> 
> de nada



¿Y comprar futuro en Materias primas, plata?. 

Pregunto. :|


----------



## txaime (10 Mar 2011)

Yo dispongo de varias joyas cordones y demas de plata. Es facil y barato fundir este tipo de plata para hacer pequeños lingotes? Bueno la palabra correcta sería decir si es rentable.

Saludos,


----------



## Monsterspeculator (10 Mar 2011)

FoSz2 dijo:


> Bueno, pues siguiendo con lo mío, después de estar un tiempo sin saber qué libro sería bueno para empezar, he encontrado estas reseñas de libros que James Turk recomienda adquirir:
> 
> 
> *Guide to Investing in Gold and Silver*. Michael Maloney, con prólogo de R. Kiyosaki.
> ...




Déjate de libros y léete los hilos del hilo del 1 al 4. Allí lo tienes TODO.


----------



## Platón (3 Abr 2011)

FoSz2 dijo:


> Me traigo otro post de Vedast del hilo oficial de la plata:
> 
> Si saco algo de tiempo y fuerzas lo traduciré por escrito.



Gracias FoSz2, sigue con tu trabajo y ni caso a las mentes brillantes que de dicen que pases de los libros, aunque no te olvides de comprar plata antes de que sea demasiado tarde.

A muchos les duele la información y su único argumento es el "por que lo digo yo y punto". Quedan retratados.


----------



## Vedast_borrado (3 Abr 2011)

FoSz2 dijo:


> Me traigo otro post de Vedast del hilo oficial de la plata:
> 
> Si saco algo de tiempo y fuerzas lo traduciré por escrito.



Bueno, tampoco dice gran cosa en ese vídeo, se pone a analizar cómo ha aumentado las últimas décadas el precio del oro y la plata respecto a un índice de acciones de mineras, y ve cómo hubiera salido mucho mejor invertir en metales directamente. Y explica que también ve mejor el físico porque invirtiendo en una empresa te arriesgas a todos los líos que puede haber con la misma. Y al final habla de varias personas que se dedican a hacer recomendaciones sobre acciones mineras. pero que él prefiere metales y físicos.


----------



## Platón (3 Abr 2011)

Vedast dijo:


> invirtiendo en una empresa te arriesgas a todos los líos que puede haber con la misma.



Por ejemplo:

*La mayor mina de Bolivia, San Cristobal, paralizada ante huelga por demandas sanitarias*
POR RSALAS – 29 MARZO, 2011
PUBLICADO EN: ACTUALIDAD, EMPRESAS, MINERIA
La mina procesa diariamente 40.000 toneladas de materiales para producir unas 1.600 toneladas de concentrados minerales. La huelga genera pérdidas al Estado, porque San Cristóbal es la mayor generadora de impuestos y regalías de la industria minera nacional.

La mina de plata, zinc y plomo San Cristóbal en Bolivia, controlada por el grupo japonés Sumitomo y fuente de cerca de la mitad de las exportaciones mineras del país, está paralizada desde el viernes por una huelga ante demandas sanitarias, informó el gobierno.

El director de Desarrollo Productivo del ministerio de Minería, Freddy Beltrán, dijo este lunes que la huelga comenzó tras varios días de amenazas de los trabajadores de la mina, que exigían además la destitución de varios funcionarios.

Hoy (Lunes) sería el cuarto día en que la mina está parada, teniendo en cuenta que no detiene su producción ni fines de semana”, dijo Beltrán, en la primera admisión oficial del conflicto.
En aparente confirmación, ejecutivos de la empresa “expresaron su profunda preocupación por la continuidad de sus operaciones (y) por la seguridad de su personal en el área de operación”, dijo un comunicado de San Cristóbal.

La mina -una de las explotaciones de plata a cielo abierto más grandes del mundo- procesa diariamente 40.000 toneladas de materiales para producir unas 1.600 toneladas de concentrados minerales.

Beltrán remarcó que “el conflicto tiene hoy parada a la empresa San Cristóbal” y que sabía que “siendo una empresa muy grande e importante, ahora mismo está haciendo todos los esfuerzos necesarios para solucionar el conflicto y retomar las operaciones”.

La huelga “genera pérdidas al Estado”, agregó, porque San Cristóbal es la mayor generadora de impuestos y regalías de la industria minera nacional.

La mina San Cristóbal está ubicada en el departamento sudoccidental de Potosí y, según los últimos datos oficiales disponibles, sus exportaciones alcanzaron un valor US$860 millones en el 2009, aproximadamente la mitad de las ventas al exterior de minerales no fundidos del país ese año.

El comunicado de San Cristóbal señaló que sus ejecutivos “exhortaron a iniciar diálogo de manera inmediata y que éste se enmarque en el respeto mutuo y de acuerdo a las leyes vigentes en el país”.

Fuente: Portada | AméricaEconomía - El sitio de los negocios globales de América Latina


----------



## Da Grappla_borrado (3 Abr 2011)

No existe ahora mismo una mejor manera de comprar plata que los karlillos.

Tienen un valor facial idéntico al que pagas por ellos y una cantidad de plata con valor superior a los 12€ que cuesta.

El BDE te está regalando dinero.


----------



## C.J. (3 Abr 2011)

Da Grappla dijo:


> No existe ahora mismo una mejor manera de comprar plata que los karlillos.
> 
> Tienen un valor facial idéntico al que pagas por ellos y una cantidad de plata con valor superior a los 12€ que cuesta.
> 
> El BDE te está regalando dinero.



Se puede decir más alto, pero no más claro. Y todacía hay gente que no quiere darse cuenta.


----------



## shelbybcn (3 Abr 2011)

C.J. dijo:


> Se puede decir más alto, pero no más claro. Y todacía hay gente que no quiere darse cuenta.



Llegas tarde HamiJo. Carlillos desaparecidos.


----------



## Da Grappla_borrado (3 Abr 2011)

shelbybcn dijo:


> Llegas tarde HamiJo. Carlillos desaparecidos.



El viernes pasado recogí 100 monedas.

Aunque por supuesto, cada vez es más complicado.


----------



## C.J. (3 Abr 2011)

shelbybcn dijo:


> Llegas tarde HamiJo. Carlillos desaparecidos.



Jeje, no te preocupes amigo pompero, tengo un modesto stock en mi poder.


----------



## gamusino30 (9 Abr 2011)

CAPÍTULO XII

DIVISIÓN DEL TRABAJO Y MANUFACTURA

1. Doble origen de la manufactura

La cooperación basada en la división del trabajo cobra forma clásica en la manufactura. Como forma característica del proceso capitalista de producción, este sistema impera durante el verdadero período manufacturero, que, en líneas generales, va desde mediados del siglo XVI hasta el último tercio del siglo XVIII.
La manufactura surge históricamente de dos modos.
Uno consiste en reunir en un solo taller bajo el mando del mismo capitalista a los obreros de diversos oficios independientes, por cuyas manos tiene que pasar el producto hasta su terminación. Así, por ejemplo, un coche es el producto colectivo de los trabajadores de toda una serie de artesanos independientes: carreros, talabarteros, costureros, cerrajeros, latoneros, torneros, tapiceros, vidrieros, pintores, barnizadores, doradores, etc. La manufactura de coches reúne en un taller todos estos oficios, y los entrelaza. Es evidente que no se puede dorar un coche antes de montarlo. Pero si se construyen muchos al mismo tiempo, una parte de los obreros puede dedicarse continuamente al dorado, mientras otros ejecutan una fase anterior del proceso de producción. Hasta aquí, seguimos moviéndonos dentro del terreno de la cooperación simple, que trabaja con el material de hombres y de cosas con que se encuentra. Más, pronto se opera un cambio esencial. El sastre, el cerrajero, el latonero, etc., consagrados exclusivamente a trabajar en la fabricación de coches, van perdiendo poco a poco el hábito y la capacidad para desempeñar su oficio en toda su extensión. Por otra parte, su trabajo parcial brinda ahora la forma más adecuada para una órbita restringida de acción. En un principio, la manufactura de coches no es más que una combinación de oficios independientes. Poco a poco, se va convirtiendo en un sistema de división de la producción de coches en las diversas operaciones especiales que la integran, cada una de las cuales se erige en función exclusiva de un obrero, siendo ejecutadas en conjunto por la colectividad de estos obreros parciales. Del mismo modo, mediante la combinación de diversos oficios bajo el mando del mismo capital, surgieron la manufactura de paños y toda otra serie de manufacturas. 1


----------



## perlenbacher_borrado (9 Abr 2011)

gamusino30 dijo:


> Con la finalización de las guerras carlistas ... ¿Cual creeis que debe ser el siguiente paso?.
> 
> Los travestis y los futbolines no molan.



Seguir buscando el último karlillo.


----------



## gamusino30 (12 Abr 2011)

Pero la manufactura puede también nacer por un camino inverso, cuando el mismo capital reúne simultáneamente en el mismo taller a muchos ofíciales que ejecutan el mismo trabajo o un trabajo análogo, que hacen, por ejemplo, papel o tipos de imprenta o agujas. Es un caso de cooperación en su forma más simple. Cada uno de estos artesanos (asistido sí acaso por uno o dos oficiales) hace la mercancía en su totalidad, ejecutando, por tanto, todas las operaciones necesarias para su fabricación. Este artesano sigue trabajando lo mismo que trabajaba en su taller. Hasta que sobrevienen diversas causas externas, que obligan a utilizar de otro modo la concentración de los obreros en el mismo local y la simultaneidad de sus trabajos. Se quiere, por ejemplo, entregar dentro de un plazo una cantidad más o menos grande de mercancías terminadas. Para lograrlo, se distribuye el trabajo. En vez de hacer que un mismo oficial ejecute, unas tras otras, todas las operaciones, éstas se desglosan, se aíslan y separan en el espacio, confiándose cada una de ellas a un oficial distinto, para que entre todos, en régimen de cooperación, fabriquen la mercancía deseada. Esta distribución que comienza siendo casual, se repite, acredita ventajas especiales, y, poco a poco, va cristalizando en sistema, bajo la forma de división del trabajo. De producto individual de un artesano independiente, que lo hace todo, la mercancía se convierte en producto social de una colectividad de artesanos, especializados cada uno de ellos en una operación parcial distinta. Las mismas operaciones que en la industria papelera alemana se empalmaban en el trabajo continuo e indistinto del fabricante gremial de papel, en la manufactura papelera holandesa se desglosan, para formar otras tantas operaciones parciales coordinadas de muchos obreros en régimen de cooperación. El fabricante gremial de agujas de Nuremberg es el elemento básico de la manufactura inglesa de agujas. Pero mientras que aquél ejecuta, unas tras otras, 20 operaciones distintas, una más o una menos, aquí concurren 20 operarios, cada uno de los cuales tiene a su cargo una de esas 20 operaciones, que luego, sobre la base de la experiencia, se descomponen y ramifican todavía más, para asignarse, como otras tantas funciones exclusivas, a operarios independientes.


----------



## gamusino30 (13 Abr 2011)

Como se ve, los orígenes de la manufactura y su derivación del artesanado son dobles. De una parte, la manufactura brota de la combinación de diversos oficios independientes, que mantienen su independencia y su aislamiento hasta el instante en que se convierten en otras tantas operaciones parciales y entrelazadas del proceso de producción de una misma mercancía. De otra parte, la manufactura brota de la cooperación de artesanos afines, atomizando su oficio individual en las diversas operaciones que lo integran y aislando éstas y haciéndolas independientes hasta el instante en que cada una ellas se convierte en función exclusiva y especifica de un obrero. Por tanto, de una parte la manufactura lleva la división del trabajo a un proceso de producción antes homogéneo, o la desarrolla; de otra parte combina oficios hasta entonces separados. Pero, cualquiera que sea su punto especial de partida, su forma final es siempre la misma: la de un mecanismo de producción cuyos órganos son hombres.
Para comprender bien el alcance de la división del trabajo en la manufactura, es esencial no perder de vista los siguientes puntos. En primer lugar, el análisis del proceso de producción en sus fases especiales coincide aquí por entero con la descomposición de un oficio manual en las diversas operaciones parciales que lo integran. Pero sean simples o complejas la ejecución de estas operaciones conserva su carácter manual, dependiendo por tanto de la fuerza, la destreza, la rapidez y la seguridad del obrero individual en el manejo de su herramienta. El oficio manual sigue siendo la base de todo. Esta base técnica estrecha excluye un análisis verdaderamente científico del proceso de producción, ya que todo proceso parcial recorrido por el producto ha de ser necesariamente susceptible de ser ejecutado como trabajo parcial manual. Y esto, el hecho de que la pericia manual del operario forme aquí la base del proceso de producción, hace que cada obrero sólo se asimile una función parcial y que su fuerza de trabajo se convierta en órgano vitalicio de esta función. Finalmente, esta división del trabajo es una modalidad especial de cooperación, muchas de cuyas ventajas se derivan, no de esta forma específica de cooperación, sino de su carácter general.


----------



## Comtat_Gran (13 Abr 2011)

gamusino30 dijo:


> ¿Comprariais de 2000 a 13€?



Hombre si están en un estado de conservación cercano al SC seguro que hay gente que está dispuesta a pagar algo más para coleccionarlas, y si no tampoco deja de ser un karlillo (aún se pueden cambiar en el bde, o se podía, creo), además las más antiguas siempre puede que empiecen a tener cierto valor numismático. En ebay cuando sale alguna vuela pronto y la que he visto yo pasan siempre de los 13 euros.


----------



## antaanta2 (12 Ago 2011)

*hola subo el tema porque me parece que esta MUY CALIENTE...*

Y ME GUSTARIA QUE SIGUIERAMOS... comentando sobre la revalorizacion de la plata, de como está ahora y como CREiEIS QUE PUEDE SEGUIR, la verdad es que soy nuevo en el foro pero sigo el tema desde hace tiempo y en bolsa y futuros llevo muchisimo tiempo....... y muchisimo dinero... perdido, jooo, bueno, pues eso que subo el tema para si alguien se anima a dar datos sobre el tema, yo PARA MOJARME UN POCO, pienso que se esta creando una burbuja, y como dice el otro, si no es burbuja pues es que no estalla, pero lo pienso porque en algun momento o bien cuando saquen el QE3 o bien cuando quieran comerle el coco a los inversores de que va a haber solucion, pues habra un pinchazo en los metales preciosos, y no tanto en la plata que ha subido menos, y será entonces cuando YO ME PLANTEE COMPRAR PLATA... bueno, quien se anima a comentar??? gracias a todos.


----------



## carl (17 Sep 2011)

váyanse a la mela todos...


----------



## pringaete (3 Dic 2011)

Pillo sitio y ya les leo cuando tenga tiempo, parece interesante.


----------



## carl (13 Dic 2011)

El valor del euro es Cada moneda de 12€ ya son 13€ en plata
precio


----------



## Gabriel78 (20 Abr 2012)

pillo sitio :Aplauso:


----------



## pep007 (26 Abr 2012)

Gracias gabriel por tus textos de huerta, aquí te dejo otros>

Jess Huerta de Soto

De veras, gracias por tus direcciones, pero me imagino explicándoselo a mi padre como va esto de la huerta, me da con el azadón!


----------



## Gabriel78 (27 Abr 2012)

pep007 dijo:


> Gracias gabriel por tus textos de huerta, aquí te dejo otros>
> 
> Jess Huerta de Soto
> 
> De veras, gracias por tus direcciones, pero me imagino explicándoselo a mi padre como va esto de la huerta, me da con el azadón!



Me alegro de que gustaran, la verdad es que son en parte para que se lance el personal ya que es en realidad mas fácil de lo que uno piensa, solo cuestión de ponerse manos a la obra, siempre y cuando la pereza no le haya corrompido ya, mal muy extendido en estos días donde muchos siguen pensando que el escaqueo es de listos :ouch:
Por lo de tu padre que te daría con el azadón, posiblemente ya sepa mas que nosotros. 
También en el foro de infojardin hay mucha información

Gracias por el link que me das, algún texto o libro de los que tiene que me recomiendes? la verdad que no sabría por donde empezar.
El de Steinbeck, me lo recomendó un amigo y lo devoré, muy aconsejable


----------



## kapandji (28 Abr 2012)

una pregunta de neófito.
Algunas monedas de plata las he puesto en cápsulas leuchtturm, otras no. En cualquier caso, como donde vivo hace mucha humedad, me había planteado comprar una envasadora al vacio, y las monedas que no voy a tocar en un tiempo, tanto si las tengo con cápsulas como si no, envasarlas al vacío, con el fin de que se conserven mejor (es lo más que me preocupa). Ya he leido varias formas caseras en el foro, pero sobre esta no he leído ninguna. Encapsularlas y resguardarlas al vacío, o vacío directamente si no tienen mucho valor.
O también es posible que me esté haciendo la picha un lio....
un salduo


----------



## Goldmaus (28 Abr 2012)

Hola kapandaji,

en algunos foros alemanes se ha discutido esta opción y varios lo han hecho con buenos resultados, según sus comentarios. 

Algo que creo que valdría la pena observar es que esa protección libraría a la plata del contacto con el aire y la protegería de las reacciones naturales al contacto con él (por ejemplo, la patina); sin embargo, de las probables reacciones químicas derivadas del proceso de acunamiento (por ejemplo, manchas blancas - en inglés conocidas como _milk spots_ o _milky spots_) así como de reacciones por contacto con el aire u otros elementos iniciadas antes del envasado al vacío podría no protegerla.

Algunos de esos foreros en Alemania lo han hecho tanto con bulliones como con monedas de colección. El beneficio principal que ellos le ven a esta proteción es que, en caso de re-vender las monedas, éstas se encontrarían en buen estado.

Quienes han criticado esa protección dicen que una buena cápsula es más que suficiente. 

En fin, cada inversionista y coleccionista toma sus propias medidas para proteger sus monedas y lingotes de reacciones químicas.

Cordialmente,


----------



## kapandji (28 Abr 2012)

gracias por la respuesta


----------



## carlos_rey_1990 (23 May 2012)

*ayuda por favor!*

Hola buenas veo que estais muy puestos en el tema y yo acabo de comenzar, quiero comprar lingotes para luego a largo plazo cuando todo esto estalle y la plata multiplique por 50 o incluso 100 su valor, venderla, lo que no tengo claro es si comprarlos sin acuñación o por que acuñacion decantarme, tengo un contacto que lleva unas 50 tiendas de compra venta de oro y plata y sin acuñar me la deja a precio de bolsa, con la acuñacion por unos 70 euros mas que es lo que le cuesta a la fundidora hacerlo , por favor ayuda no se que hacer gracias de antemano!


----------



## Aferro (23 May 2012)

Ten cuidado a ver si tu "amigo" te vende estaño sin marcar y te dice que es plata. No veo yo claro ese contacto con fundidores.

Salut


----------



## carlos_rey_1990 (23 May 2012)

*ayuda por favor!*

no no si marcada esta con la marca de la fundidora y con la pureza de la plata mi contacto se dedica a la compra venta de oro y plata, y me dice que si aparte quiero el certificado en papel con la acuñacion de.. por ejemplo johnson matthey pues eso cuesta 70 euros pero no se que hacer


----------



## 123456 (24 May 2012)

carlos_rey_1990 dijo:


> no no si marcada esta con la marca de la fundidora y con la pureza de la plata mi contacto se dedica a la compra venta de oro y plata, y me dice que si aparte quiero el certificado en papel con la acuñacion de.. por ejemplo johnson matthey pues eso cuesta 70 euros pero no se que hacer



Se que mi opinión no te importa, pero te la doy, pienso que podrías ser víctima de una estafa , o nos estas intentando estafar a nosotros, es como lo veo desde mi punto de vista.

Si es verdad lo queq nos cuentas, ten cuidado y compra con garantías o a través del foro a foreros reconocidos.


----------



## carlos_rey_1990 (24 May 2012)

pero porque motivo puede ser una estafa?


----------



## GoldSilver (27 May 2012)

bueno os comento, voy a realizar una pequeña compra de eagles, pero también estoy interesado en comprar lingotes de una onza por ejemplo, yo quiero comprar para inversión a largo plazo, de lo que no estoy seguro es si los lingotes así pequeños son igual de líquidos que las monedas, osea si me acarrearán algún tipo de problema o dificultad de venta en un futuro, vosotros que pensáis? merecen la pena? o me vuelco completamente en las monedas tipo eagles, philarmoniks, maples... estoy abierto a cualquier tipo de opinión y crítica, de todo se aprende.
Gracias a todos vosotros , este foro es una joya, se aprende mucho leyendo los numeros hilos que hay respecto al tema en cuestión, intentaré aportar todo lo que pueda por mi parte, experiencias etc..
Saludos.


----------



## Condemor (27 May 2012)

En general las monedas tienen mas salida ya que son mas facilmente reconocibles y mas faciles de detectar falsificaciones.


----------



## karlilatúnya (27 May 2012)

Yo "compraría" monedas de 30 € del bde (de 12 y de 20 ya no quedan,sobretodo de 12) si algún día te cansas de tenerlas, el banco te las vuelve a cambiar por papelitos de colores.Si durante "el camino de la vida" hay problemas, siempre tendras euros-plata,y los demás tendran papelitos...


----------



## GoldSilver (27 May 2012)

gracias por el consejo, pero yo no compro para coleccionar, solo para inversión a largo plazo, monedas bullion se llaman no?osea como si fueran lingotes, estoy un poco verde en el tema, esas monedas son de colección o son reconocidas como las eagles, philarmoniks etc?..


----------



## skifi (27 May 2012)

GoldSilver dijo:


> gracias por el consejo, pero yo no compro para coleccionar, solo para inversión a largo plazo, monedas bullion se llaman no?osea como si fueran lingotes, estoy un poco verde en el tema, esas monedas son de colección o son reconocidas como las eagles, philarmoniks etc?..



Yo me lo plantearía como una forma de conservar el valor de tus ahorros, más que como una inversión. Si esa es tu idea, enhorabuena. Si buscas ganar dinero con su compra y posterior venta, es posible que haya que afinar más, o que haya otras inversiones más adecuadas.

Un saludo,


----------



## GoldSilver (27 May 2012)

me han comentado que podría tener problemas a la hora de vender lingotes de gran tamaño, y que las monedas bullion, eagles philarmoniks maples etc.. son mucho mas líquidas que estos, según muchos estudios de historia monetaria de muchos analistas se espera a largo plazo, de 5 a 10 años, un reajuste de los metales preciosos debido a la hiperinflación que se avecina, y lo que quiero es ir acumulando plata para luego cuando se reajuste el precio ,venderla. Y que la mejor forma de venderla sería en este tipo de monedas que están respaldadas por las acuñaciones de sus respectivos países o estados siendo así mucho mas líquidas que los lingotes por ejemplo, si pueden darme cualquier tipo de consejo lo agradezco, de todo se aprende , gracias por sus comentarios.


----------



## GoldSilver (28 May 2012)

para inversión a largo plazo lo mejor no sería monedas bullion , eagles philarmoniks etc..?? espero que puedan ayudarme con sus consejos, gracias


----------



## Atanor (29 May 2012)

Siempre monedas bullion. En Alemania la plata amonedada tiene un 7% de IVA y los lingotes un 19% así que olvidate de los lingotes. Puedes comprar monedas de una onza, 2 onzas, 5 onzas, 10 onzas, un kilo... y siguen siendo monedas. Es decir, al 7% de IVA.


----------



## Jantias (6 Jul 2012)

Una duda que me surge: en diversas tiendas de bullion por internet (con la que más experiencia tengo es con Geiger), al hacer un pedido hay que esperar un tiempo (unos días, a veces más de una semana) a recibir una especie de factura pro-forma (no sé si es el término correcto, la verdad) por correo electrónico y realizar entonces el pago.

Si hay una subida en los precios en teoría tienen que seguir vendiéndote la mercancía al precio fijado en el momento de realizar el pedido. Eso por la parte que a ellos les corresponde.

Pero, ¿y por la parte del comprador? Si en el ínterin hay una bajada espectacular de precios, ¿pasa algo si renuncia a realizar el pedido? Me imagino que entrará en algún tipo de lista negra de la propia tienda, ¿pero podría haber algún tipo de consecuencia legal más allá?


----------



## j.w.pepper (6 Jul 2012)

Jantias dijo:


> Una duda que me surge: en diversas tiendas de bullion por internet (con la que más experiencia tengo es con Geiger), al hacer un pedido hay que esperar un tiempo (unos días, a veces más de una semana) a recibir una especie de factura pro-forma (no sé si es el término correcto, la verdad) por correo electrónico y realizar entonces el pago.
> 
> Si hay una subida en los precios en teoría tienen que seguir vendiéndote la mercancía al precio fijado en el momento de realizar el pedido. Eso por la parte que a ellos les corresponde.
> 
> Pero, ¿y por la parte del comprador? Si en el ínterin hay una bajada espectacular de precios, ¿pasa algo si renuncia a realizar el pedido? Me imagino que entrará en algún tipo de lista negra de la propia tienda, ¿pero podría haber algún tipo de consecuencia legal más allá?



En el momento en el que haces la compra de monedas online estás aceptando unas condiciones contractuales, los pedidos son en firme, legalmente no creo que te ocurra nada porque a la compañía le sería muy costoso, lo normal es que no te vuelvan a vender lo cual es más que justo. Creo que es bueno tener una buena reputación, no mirar el corto plazo y cosas tales como si la plata pega una buena bajada, en un futuro podrías necesitar comprar de ellos y perderías oportunidades, en los negocios es muy importante ser serios. Piensa que en caso contrario, si la plata pega un buen arreón hacia arriba ellos te van a respetar los precios.


----------



## Jantias (6 Jul 2012)

j.w.pepper dijo:


> En el momento en el que haces la compra de monedas online estás aceptando unas condiciones contractuales, los pedidos son en firme, legalmente no creo que te ocurra nada porque a la compañía le sería muy costoso, lo normal es que no te vuelvan a vender lo cual es más que justo. Creo que es bueno tener una buena reputación, no mirar el corto plazo y cosas tales como si la plata pega una buena bajada, en un futuro podrías necesitar comprar de ellos y perderías oportunidades, en los negocios es muy importante ser serios. Piensa que en caso contrario, si la plata pega un buen arreón hacia arriba ellos te van a respetar los precios.



No pensaba hacerlo. De hecho no tengo pensado realizar próximamente ningún pedido. Solo era una duda. 

¡Muchas gracias por contestar!


----------



## Goldmaus (6 Jul 2012)

Hola Jantias, he hecho un comentario a las dudas planteadas pero, por el contenido del mismo, lo he hecho en otro hilo, porque considero que queda mejor en ese tema: Comprar en tiendas en Alemania.


----------



## kapandji (7 Jul 2012)

hola a todos,
soy nuevo en estas cosas, y una duda asalta mi cabeza. Si quitaramos los lunares,pandas y las kookoburras, han habido colecciones destacables antes de estos últimos 5 años?, puesto que si es así no se suelen nombrar....


----------



## Goldmaus (8 Jul 2012)

Hola kapanndji, opciones hay muchas pero nombrar alguna destacable... esto depende primordialmente del gusto personal. Tal vez alguna que para mi sea destacable para otros no lo sea y viceversa. 

También depende del tipo de monedas: de plata o de oro? en acabado satín , espejo o con colores? en qué tamano? de qué país?

También hay emisiones nuevas que para algunos están siendo muy atractivas porque ofrecen la oportunidad de coleccionar la serie desde el principio. Por ejemplo las Taku y las Arche Noah's.

Si de cualquier forma hubiese que mencionar alguna como ejemplo, la Serie Pre-colombina de México y la Britannia de Inglaterra han sido dos de las más solicitadas por nuestros clientes.

Cordialmente,


----------

